# Anyone know what size mirror n screen in a Graflex 22 TLR?



## Paul Ron (May 24, 2006)

A fellow restorer needs a mirror and focusing screen for a Graflex 22 TLR but I have no idea what size it is. 

Can anyone measure their mirror and focusing screen for me please?


----------



## Mitica100 (May 24, 2006)

I would suggest looking for a Ciro-Flex TLR. It's the same camera with a different name since Graflex bought Ciro-Flex. Getting one should't be a problem, there are many on Eaby. Even if the mirror is no good (as is the case with most of them) at least you can measure it. Buying a first surface mirror from Edmunds Scientific and then cutting it down to the right size would help with the project. Same with the focusing screen, there are many stores selling acid etched glass. That should be easy to measure, cut and replace. Hope this helps.


----------



## Paul Ron (May 24, 2006)

I have plenty sheets of mirror left over form previous repair jobs. I am going to cut a piece for this guy that has the Graflex, I just need to know the dimensions of either the Graflex or the Ciro Flex, they are one in the same. 

Rick Olsen says he has a screen so I refered my contact over to him for that.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 24, 2006)

Here's an answer from another fellow collector:

_"...the inside dimensions of the ground glass frame are 2 3/16 wide  x 2  9/32" tall.   I would add 1/16" to each  for the ground glass size."_

Rick Oleson would be a great source for info in regards to the mirror.


----------



## Paul Ron (May 25, 2006)

Thanks, you've been a great help. I did contact Rick and he has a focusing screen adn I have the mirror size confirmed as well. I think Charles, the owner of the camera, will be ver pleased to get his old gem back on the road again. 

Thanks again. 
Paul, NYC


----------



## Mitica100 (May 25, 2006)

Paul Ron said:
			
		

> Thanks, you've been a great help. I did contact Rick and he has a focusing screen adn I have the mirror size confirmed as well. I think Charles, the owner of the camera, will be ver pleased to get his old gem back on the road again.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Paul, NYC


 
As luck would have it, Rick Oleson in person answered my query about the Graflex 22:



> Screen is 63mm high by 57mm wide.
> 
> Mirror is 2 5/8" high by 2 1/8" wide at the top and 1
> 5/16" at the bottom.


----------

